# SD, MN border snows.



## Quack Head (Feb 4, 2005)

Wondering if anyone had any luck last season by sisseton SD by the SD, MN border. Got family down that way but they dont hunt thinking about heading around there need to know if I should bring my gun, dog, and dekes with. If anyone could give advice it would be appreciated. :sniper:
How about any coyotes we enjoy a good predator hunt. :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well the geese aren't around there yet.


----------



## fish&amp;hunt (Nov 4, 2004)

You might want to consider going a bit further west. JMO.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

When the Red River Valley has flooded fields there is decent numbers of birds but when dry they typically stay further west.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

25 years ago,the area from mud lake,lake traverse to Rosholt used to have quite a few snows migrating through.From what I have seen in the spring in that area,it would most likely be a waste of time.


----------



## Quack Head (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the info guys. you saved me alot of trouble. Would still like to hunt some snows not really sure what I'll do yet. :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Here's my suggestion...

Spend the $45 on a SD license and drive west. If you have family on the border you can stay at their place and use the money you saved on lodging for gas. You're not that far from the flyway.


----------



## hoagie (Jan 12, 2005)

The closer you get to the Jim River Valley in northern SD the better.


----------



## Quack Head (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys I might just do that. Sounds like a great hunt. :beer:


----------



## eye_guysd (Jan 23, 2005)

If you do make it over to see your family and the snow geese are around get ahold of me. I live in Aberdeen and well lets just say plan on doing a little catching up this spring.... 

Can use an extra guy or two to help set up the deeks.....


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

yeah if you can get permission for land near where the james river crosses hwy 12 ur almost set. trust me i knwo i live in aberdeen and my dad has a farm 3 miles from where most roost


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Not exactly I have seen them roost on the James overflow for weeks straight some seasons and then not roost there at all other seasons. Theres other more consistant roosts around.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

I don't know hunting snows is something else. My grandpa lives we between 2 adjacent lakes that in the spring will hold close to half a million birds and you can often times find yourself up to 30 miles from the roost. As far as the Jim River goes I don't think I'd waste my time. You have to either get to Sand Lake or South to the Redfield Area. There are some large bodies of water in those areas that hold a good number of birds. I guess all I can say is that you need to scout I'd say that the Roscoe to Bowdle area is going to have a lot of birds that aren't pressured as hard as the rest.


----------

